# Towing Down Hill



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

A state park here has a cool little campground with its own lake in a little valley between some hills. You have to go down a fairly steep hill to get down into the campground. I'm thinking it's maybe a 30 degree angle for 1/8 mile, with almost a U-turn at the end.

I'm not worried about getting back up, but I'll admit I'll be a little nervous going down worried about losing control and heading into the lake.









Any thoughts?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Put her in first, don't ride the brakes, verify brake controller is awake, you'll do fine. We encountered a similar road at Palo Duro Canyon SP in Texas. This was a one-mile >10% decent into the canyon camping area. It was easy and well worth the momentary excitement.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I hope its not 30% -- holy cow









I have to agree Castle Rock -- make sure your brakes are cool to begin with -- If you have a Prodigy make sure the controller is set on B3 -- put the vehicle in 1st -- don't ride the brakes ..

of course going up is the same procedure -- just once you get to the top pull over and put the transmission in "N" and let it cool down for a few...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

30 %







thats almost a cliff









As they said, use first..and use steady light pressure on brakes to hold a slow speed. It was proven in tractor trailers that holding hard and releasing and then holding hard again heated brakes more because there was insufficiant time to cool. Light as needed constant pressure is best.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> A state park here has a cool little campground with its own lake in a little valley between some hills. You have to go down a fairly steep hill to get down into the campground. I'm thinking it's maybe a 30 degree angle for 1/8 mile, with almost a U-turn at the end.
> 
> I'm not worried about getting back up, but I'll admit I'll be a little nervous going down worried about losing control and heading into the lake.
> 
> ...


30* ???? YIKES - makes me nervous even thinking about taking a car down that!!! I REALLY don't do well with rollercoasters, either....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I hope its not 30% -- holy cow


Actually, 30 degrees, is more like 58%









Either way... That's steep!

Still, follow Randy's advice, and you should be OK!








(BTW, if it does not work out for you, remember it was Randy that gave you the 'good to go!')

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> A state park here has a cool little campground with its own lake in a little valley between some hills. You have to go down a fairly steep hill to get down into the campground. I'm thinking it's maybe a 30 degree angle for 1/8 mile, with almost a U-turn at the end.
> 
> I'm not worried about getting back up, but I'll admit I'll be a little nervous going down worried about losing control and heading into the lake.
> 
> ...


What State Park is this...








It sounds cool!

MaeJae


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

OT- those are the best campgrounds. Hills, curves and u-turns keep out the riff-raff!
Kevin P.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!! That's some hill









Don


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Hills are measured from flat being zero degrees, not ninety. So 30 degrees is a decent hill, but far from a "cliff" (which I would define as maybe 70 degrees plus).

I probably exaggerated and maybe it's only 15 degrees, but it'll be the biggest hill I've tacked by far.

So I've got 
1 - use the tranny
2 - ride the brakes rather than pulsing them hard

All right, now if I can have the nitro ready for when the DW has the stroke I'm all set.

The campground is 7 lakes state park in lapeer county. One of the swapping pictures on the first page here is of the campground: http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=492


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> So I've got
> 1 - use the tranny
> 2 - ride the brakes rather than pulsing them hard
> 
> [snapback]104919[/snapback]​


Do you have 4x4 or 4 low as an option. If your concerned I would drop into 4 lo, 1st gear. My truck 4x4 auto in 1st gear in 2 hi it still does 30 MPH in 1 st gear in 4 low I can barely get the truck over 10 mph before redline. Just another option if it's available. You might even get away with 2nd gear in 4 low. Just remember if on pavement don't try a sharp turn in 4 low. Even on firm gravel it can bind quite a bit in 4wd and cause some damage hi or low. So in your scenario you say "with almost a U-turn at the end" use 4 low until the bottom and 2 hi for the u-turn.

Good luck but it shouldn't be a problem.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a ski slope not a road. Wow!!! No wonder you're concerned.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Keep your TV more or less ahead of your TT, pointing in the general direction of downhill.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

My dad used to drive tractor trailers for a living and I have ben driving tandem axle farm and dump trucks since I was big enough to see over the wheel. The general rule of thumbs is: Go down the hill in the same gear you would be in coming UP the hill.

I'm with the rest. Drop into 1st gear and go easy on the brakes...till you REALLY need them.

Sidewinder


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Boater Dan,

Been there, done that. Have no fear!

Actually 7 Lakes is in Oakland County, just west of Holly.

Have fun!


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Boater Dan,

All above is good advice !

I too have been in and out of Seven Lakes, take your time you should not have a problem.

Watch for the Hot Air ballons! Early morning when the wind it right they take off right over the campground. It is really fun to watch.

Keith


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I would add if you have a prodogy break controller your fine.
If you have the type you have to level is another story.
If you have the latter the trailer brakes will lock with little brake pressure when driving at such a low angle.
Just be aware.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Morrowmd said:


> Boater Dan,
> 
> Been there, done that. Have no fear!
> 
> ...


Yep. I was mixed up because it's in the "Lapeer area" on the DNR web site.

Thanks everyone.


----------

